
Jewish nation state: Israel approves controversial bill - satyapr93
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-44881554
======
mankash666
Why is this news if the state of Israel has finalized and normalized the
practise of it's neighboring billion people - all proud to live in "Islamic"
states, mostly under Islamic Sharia law.

~~~
satyapr93
Because Israel is supposed to be better than their neighbors? At least that
was my perception of them.

~~~
mankash666
This selective application of reason makes no sense. Trigger a wave of
secularism in the Islamic world that surrounds Israel, get them to acknowledge
Israel as a country and take off their agenda the destruction of Israel. Maybe
then, we can opine on Israel's proclamation as a Jewish state, which BTW, is
the reason their neighbors want them off the map. Put another way "we want you
gone because you're Jewish, but you're not allowed to officially claim to be a
Jewish state" is the hypocrisy we're dealing with

